# Struggling ;(



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello!

Well im getting really down because i really want to lose some weight and cut down my bodyfat. I am desperate to lose some bodyfat and get the muscular physique i have always desired. However i just cant seem to get my diet right, i train hard, eveyrday but sometimes i take a break on saturday and really enjoy it, im always motivated to train and im not lazy. I am just really struggling to keep my diet clean and the calroies low. Im currently doing a lot of rugby and weight training and have made excellant strength gains in 6 months. BUT I JUST CANT KEEP THE DIET CLEAN!

I don't no why as i want this more than anything at the moment, i don't want to go on holiday agen next year and be weight conscious. I have very low selfesteem at the moment and at my age i just want to be out with mates, meetign girls etc.. Now i dont think really oveweight, but i have suffered from severe gyno since i was around 13 resulting in not wanting to take my top off in front of anyone/anything. But i know my extra fat is not making this any easier if i had a lower bodyfat i could at least put my mind to rest. Any advice would be great or motivation!

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I found having a break from dieting for a while and eating what i like helped... after 3 or 4 weeks break i found i am ready to diet again, although the last break has been 3 months lol.... back on it in jan for the final push!!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Were you never encouraged to see an endocrinologist!?

Gyno at puberty is a known problem for some guys.

Go to your GP and demand to see an endocrinologist - the problem is pretty responsive to treatment which will likely slim you down quickly and set you up well for future muscle growth.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Post your stats (Height, waist in inches, age), and diet aswell buddy. see if we can help.

Also post your training routine.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Were you never encouraged to see an endocrinologist!?
> 
> Gyno at puberty is a known problem for some guys.
> 
> Go to your GP and demand to see an endocrinologist - the problem is pretty responsive to treatment which will likely slim you down quickly and set you up well for future muscle growth.


Got to agree there, see someone about that asap as it will only get harder over time to shift and may need surgary.

TWoody could you give a tipical days diet?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Woody,seems like you need a kick up the ****! 

If diet is the problem then fix it,unfortunately there's no easy route.

List your general diet and we'll disect it and,hopefully,introduce gradual changes to aid your goal while keeping you motivated.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

You look in pretty good shape in your avatar pal.

I've had the same problem mate, but now I've sorted my diet out my chest is slowly starting to look better.

Stick with it mate


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Cheers for the kind and helpful words guys! Well i really should cut the body fat but i just cant get my diet correct. My stats are as follows;

Height: 5Ft 11

Weight: 82Kg

Age: 16 (17 in 2 weeks yey?)

Jean waist(34), actual waist probs 36 (my love handles 

I will post a typical diet up, don't get me wrong i generally do eat healthy foods but many of the days go to pot and i end up eating deserts or choclate just because it tastes nice or at break times in college! Unfortunatly i really do love food which is a bad thing in my situation. I will post up a typical diet tomorrow as its getting late tonight!

About the gyno, i know its common, but i really do suffer, i am seeing my GP on monday as 1 nipple is bigger then the other and i want to get that checked out. But having this gyno really lowers my quality of life and self esteem!

Thanks again for the motivation and helpfulness, i really appreciate this


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Training routine is as follows;

Monday - Chest/Triceps

Tuesday - Rugby Training

Wednesday - Shoulders/Biceps

Thursday - Rugby training

Friday - Back/Legs

Saturday - Biceps/Triceps

Sunday - Rugby match (exhausting cardio)


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Woody never do chest and triceps together because you build your triceps when you train chest. Do chest with Biceps mate.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Were you never encouraged to see an endocrinologist!?
> 
> Gyno at puberty is a known problem for some guys.
> 
> Go to your GP and demand to see an endocrinologist - the problem is pretty responsive to treatment which will likely slim you down quickly and set you up well for future muscle growth.


Well my GP was a **** then, I had slight gyno when I was around 13 and a bit on the chubby side and his words were "oh you could do with losing some weight" not the best thing to say to a 13 year old when he's already being bullied:cursing:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi! MaKaVeLi - unfortunately your experience with your GP is too common. Lots of young guys would have a happier start to adulthood if this problem were recognized.

And most older GPs still don't see the need for TRT...


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the great support guys/gals!

As i said i have an appointment with my GP on monday where i will reluctantly take off my tshirt. If it is a hormonal problem, what kind of options will be open to me? I have had this gyno for a lnog time now and it doesn't show any signs of clearing up. Last september i had a really good run and lot a lot of bodyfat and weight (around 1 and a half stone) Im now sitting at around 81/2Kg. All my friends and family comment on me looking in good shape but im still not at the shape i desire, the "porky" belly doesn't really bother me too much, its the man boobs, i always look down on myself to see if it doesn;t look like i have a nice pear oof boobs!

Im going to post up a diet shortly. Thanks very much  Much appreciated!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

In addition to the possibility of hormonal imbalence, could ache relate to this as i suffer from it quite bad (it has got better on a course of Erothymacin (spelling) and Benzyol Peroxide.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> In addition to the possibility of hormonal imbalence, could ache relate to this as i suffer from it quite bad (it has got better on a course of Erothymacin (spelling) and Benzyol Peroxide.


Acne is almost always due to horemonal imbalance.

At least you have some freaky looking traps mate:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hormones will have an effect on acne. I had fairly bad acne when I was your age and the B. Peroxide and keeping your face clean with a non-soap cleanser will help - as will your hormones calming down over the next few years.

Anyway. Let me tell you something. When I was in school, I was the fat kid. And I don't mean "a bit chubby" I mean FAT. Like about 17 or 18st when I was 17. My doctor was equally useless and the only exercise I liked - the gym - didn't really fit in with school and because of my age the leisure centre wasn't insured and my mum was not particularly in favour.

But you know what? The acne has gone and the time I've put into the gym has paid off. You look grand in your avatar and the rugby will do you no end of good. Just find yourself a decent doctor.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> In addition to the possibility of hormonal imbalence, could ache relate to this as i suffer from it quite bad (it has got better on a course of Erothymacin (spelling) and Benzyol Peroxide.


I guess you mean acne, and - yes - sounds like you def have a hormonal imbalance. Some guys have late onset puberty and all the connected problems. This is often inerited.

Don't worry, the gyno can absolutely be sorted, and if you take advantage of the late onset you may just be more favoured for muscle growth with rebalanced hormones, a good diet from the old hands on here and lots of hard work 

But you do need to DEMAND to see an endocrinologist. It's your right.Tell your GP you don't want to waste any more time and want to get things moving!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Hormones will have an effect on acne. I had fairly bad acne when I was your age and the B. Peroxide and keeping your face clean with a non-soap cleanser will help - as will your hormones calming down over the next few years.
> 
> Anyway. Let me tell you something. When I was in school, I was the fat kid. And I don't mean "a bit chubby" I mean FAT. Like about 17 or 18st when I was 17. My doctor was equally useless and the only exercise I liked - the gym - didn't really fit in with school and because of my age the leisure centre wasn't insured and my mum was not particularly in favour.
> 
> But you know what? The acne has gone and the time I've put into the gym has paid off. You look grand in your avatar and the rugby will do you no end of good. Just find yourself a decent doctor.





LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Acne is almost always due to horemonal imbalance.
> 
> At least you have some freaky looking traps mate:thumbup1:


Thanks lloyd 

And dmcc thanks for the support, i cant say iv ever been bullied because of it, maybe in the early stages of secondary school but iv always had lots of mate etc.. I have played rugby for 8 years now and it does you lot's of good  I will let everyone no the outcome of my Doctors verdict on the Gyno and seek advice from you guys, the help is great.

+ My mates always comment on the Traps and my arms  . I know i have a good strong abdominal and chest, but i just want it to show!

Thanks


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it mate, I bet no one even notices it. When you're built like a house and your chest grows it probably will look smaller anyway


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> I guess you mean acne, and - yes - sounds like you def have a hormonal imbalance. Some guys have late onset puberty and all the connected problems. This is often inerited.
> 
> Don't worry, the gyno can absolutely be sorted, and if you take advantage of the late onset you may just be more favoured for muscle growth with rebalanced hormones, a good diet from the old hands on here and lots of hard work
> 
> But you do need to DEMAND to see an endocrinologist. It's your right.Tell your GP you don't want to waste any more time and want to get things moving!


Thanks, i will see what the doctor says, if she talks a load of bull**** to me i will insist on seeing and Endocrinologist. Just a point, you seem to be pretty up-to-date on the subject, did you suffer from Gyno at any point? Thanks


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I wouldn't worry about it mate, I bet no one even notices it. When you're built like a house and your chest grows it probably will look smaller anyway


I know people notice it, my friends are great they would never say anything or take an notice really, but i really hide myself when the top is off, it just doesn't look very attractive at all,

Oh and i forgot to mention most of the time my nipples are inverted, this is really embarrasing for me, could this be linked at all, cheers guys


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Right a typical diet when im trying to loose weight/eat healthy would be;

Morning 8am - 3 Egg omlette with a little ham (around 240 Kcal)

10:30 - Third of a tub of Cottage cheese (around 60Kcal and lot's of protein)

12:30 - Tuna and mayonaise (usually on a large breadcake - this isn't a healthy option tbh)

3pm - Third of a tub of Cottage Cheese (again around 60Kcal)

6pm - Usually something my mum cooks, i.e lasagne, pasta bake, chicken

7:30pm - Gym

9pm - Last of the Cotage cheese tub

I know this isn't the best diet ever, any constructive critasism welcome.

Oh and supplements wise, Cod liver oil, i also have some Whey protein but im not keen on it


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I would eat bigger meals like Chicken with rice etc instead of a third tub of cottage cheese, and instead of the meal at 6pm replace it with a set meal. Also add a shake with plenty of carbs straight after gym. For your morning meal I would try and aim for 500 cals


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> IOh and i forgot to mention most of the time my nipples are inverted, this is really embarrasing for me, could this be linked at all, cheers guys


A classic symptom - it can be fixed.

I'm amazingly lucky - I never suffered or suffer from gyno - even on heavy gear cycles.

I'm pretty clued up coz I studied and demanded testosterone replacement therapy when I got a bit older after years of b/building when my natural levels dropped - and now I'm on a maintenance dose permanently apart from the cycles I do.

An endocrinologist will prob try other routes than test replacement at your age to get your own to kick in at a usefully high level.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> A classic symptom - it can be fixed.
> 
> I'm amazingly lucky - I never suffered or suffer from gyno - even on heavy gear cycles.
> 
> ...


So raised Test levels will help to get rid of the gyno? What other methods may be used to help get rif of it? Thanks a lot


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I would eat bigger meals like Chicken with rice etc instead of a third tub of cottage cheese, and instead of the meal at 6pm replace it with a set meal. Also add a shake with plenty of carbs straight after gym. For your morning meal I would try and aim for 500 cals


I could make a bigger omlette i suppose and a little extra ham for the morning, this will kick off my metabolism better right?

Yes i do need to get my evening meal sorted, the cottage cheese i will still eat but maybe replace one of thee meals with something else and have half a tub? What benefits will i recieve my having lots of carbs after gym?

Thanks a lot mak!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Carbs have lots of benefits, i would recommend reading through this to see what roles protein, carbs and fats have in muscle building.

LOL forgot the link

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

I know quite a lot about proteins, little about fats and carbs tbh. I do spend a lot of my free time researching nutrition, training etc..  But for fat loss i didn't think having many carbs was too good? Especially at around 9pm? Cheers


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Dezmyster said:


> never do chest and triceps together


I do 

Think your find alot of people train chest and tri's together to


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi,

add some cardio after gym sessions, I do a 30min run, increasing speeds each time.

Your diet is ok for someone your age but too much cottage cheese for my liking!

If I were you, eat breakfast, lunch, dinner and pre-bed meal with protein shake n half a banana immediately after the gym.

Breakfast - 3-5 whole eggs, 2 or 3 slices toast

Lunch - a decent sandwich (I usually get one at uni from the Deli, lovely things!)

Dinner - chicken/mince/fish like you said watever your mum makes but that should be decent

Before bed - perhaps cottage cheese here with some oats

If your finding it hard sticking to a diet then just give yourself little treats.

I have a massive sweet tooth, every day or every other day I have something like a mars bar that will satisfy my desire. Do i think this is bad, no! It keeps me happy and i know i'm burning fat cause i'm getting leaner.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

MXMAD said:


> I do
> 
> Think your find alot of people train chest and tri's together to


Yes, i think its absolutly fine to do so, that way you train your triceps really well


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I also train chest and tri's together


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Liam said:


> Hi,
> 
> add some cardio after gym sessions, I do a 30min run, increasing speeds each time.
> 
> ...


I will add some cardio then, i do cardio Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays in rugby training which is exhausting, so fit some in on a friday i think would be the best time, and Saturday too

Im not a fan of toast and i really wouldn't want it in my diet tbh, but i will have 4 whole eggs for breakfast, any other options to boost the morning Kcals?

I will add the bannana to Post workout shake then! I will try to add some oats pre bed too as you mentioned (lots of people have oats, they must be very good  )

Thanks Liam!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Porridge for breakfast too is good, they are brilliant sauce of carbs n protein. It can be hard sticking to diet and training but just try your best.

I have sport 6days a week so barely get a rest but we're young and gotta make the most of it. Just remember the main key is diet, try your best to maintain a healthy diet and the rest with follow.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

I like porridge so i will try tht too, changes it up a bit. Yes i dont get 1 days rest but its how i like it to be honest! Always on the go  Cheers Liam


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> I like porridge so i will try tht too, changes it up a bit. Yes i dont get 1 days rest but its how i like it to be honest! Always on the go  Cheers Liam


Try it mate, I mix porridge with a scoop of whey sometimes for breakfast when i'm in a rush


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Doctors at 9am tomorrow, will see what she says, she has been pretty helpful in the past, willing to try new things so i have a little faith i suppose, i will let you no how i got on


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

how did you get on mate at the docs? as said have your shake and banna after your workout and the cottage before bed its a slow releasing protein. Try the porridge for breakie and still have your eggs!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Argh well, she said that i need to book a appointment with the doc as i normally see the Nurse practitioner (usually to get a prescription for acne control). I was a bit peeved so im gunna book in at the docs ASAP, although they are very busy now! Thanks for remembering tho mate 

Good advice, just hit 70kg on becnh press last night so im very happy with strength gains, just need to remove that fat and il be well on the way


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> So raised Test levels will help to get rid of the gyno? What other methods may be used to help get rif of it? Thanks a lot


No - it's a chronic imbalance during puberty that tends to cause gyno and/or fat deposition. The same things happen to some men in middle age.

An endocrinologist will check all your levels. He may prescribe testosterone to lessen the deposition and anti-estrogens to combat gyno - much like the cycles guys on here do - though as Stuart Core said you just might need some simple surgical intervention.

Let us know how you get on.

Patrick


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> No - it's a chronic imbalance during puberty that tends to cause gyno and/or fat deposition. The same things happen to some men in middle age.
> 
> An endocrinologist will check all your levels. He may prescribe testosterone to lessen the deposition and anti-estrogens to combat gyno - much like the cycles guys on here do - though as Stuart Core said you just might need some simple surgical intervention.
> 
> ...


Oh right, i think i understand it a little more now  Thanks for the excellant advice, will keep you updated on how im getting along, just waiting to see the doctor now!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck with the doctor pal


----------



## mk101 (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah man good luck


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Good luck with the doctor pal





mk101 said:


> yeah man good luck


Cheers  Will let you no!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> Cheers  Will let you no!


Good man:thumbup1: I'm not quite sure the doctor will prescribe you with anything at your age though. Mine just said it should go as a got older, thank **** it did


----------

